# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Slogan du lịch của các quốc gia và lãnh thổ có gì đặc biệt

## hangnt

*Ngành du lịch của các nước trên thế giới đều sở hữu một slogan riêng, làm nổi bật hình ảnh quốc gia và thu hút sự chú ý của du khách.*



“Timeless Charm” - Vẻ đẹp bất tận, được chọn là slogan của du lịch Việt Nam, với biểu tượng hoa sen. Biểu tượng này được sử dụng từ cuối năm 2015, với 5 cánh 5 sắc màu hé nở khẳng định giai đoạn phát triển mới của ngành với ý nghĩa giai đoạn sẽ tỏa hương sắc. Ảnh: Tổng cục Du lịch.



“Amazing Thailand - it begins with the people” (Kỳ diệu Thái Lan, điều kỳ diệu bắt đầu từ con người). "Amazing Thailand" là khẩu hiệu đã gắng bó lâu dài với ngành du lịch Thái. Nước này vẫn mong muốn du khách sẽ tiếp tục cảm nhận được sự ngạc nhiên, kỳ diệu do người Thái mang lại. Ảnh: Matadornetwork .



Slogan của ngành du lịch Philippines là “It’s More Fun In The Philippines” (Nhiều niềm vui hơn ở Philippines), sử dụng từ năm 2012, đi kèm một chiến dịch quảng bá du lịch cùng tên. Ảnh: Tourism.gov.ph .



“Laos: Simply Beautiful” (Lào: Vẻ đẹp giản đơn) đi kèm logo du lịch có quốc hoa dok champa, và chìm bên trong là đ ền Phật giáo That Luông - biểu tượng quốc gia của Lào. Ảnh: Tourism Laos.



“Malaysia: Truly Asia” (Malaysia: Một châu Á đích thực) là slogan gắn bó với Malaysia từ lâu, là biểu tượng du lịch bền vững của nước này. Ảnh: Pinterest.



Là một trong những quốc gia Đông Nam Á có ngành du lịch phát triển nhất, nhiều năm qua, Singpore vẫn sử dụng câu khẩu hiệu quen thuộc: “Your Singapore” (Singapore của bạn). Ảnh: Underconsideration.



“Wonderful Indonesia” (Indonesia tuyệt vời). Logo của ngành du lịch Indonesia lấy cảm hứng từ loài chim Garuda thiêng liêng. Thần điểu Garuda tượng trưng cho sức mạnh và năng lực sáng tạo. Ảnh: Girinarasoma.



“Cambodia: Kingdom of Wonder” (Campuchia: Vương quốc của những kỳ quan). Trong logo của ngành du lịch nước này có hình ảnh đền Angkor Wat, biểu tượng của Campuchia. Đây cũng là công trình tôn giáo lớn nhất thế giới, tượng trưng cho lịch sử lâu đời và nền văn hóa rực rỡ cổ xưa của dân tộc Khmer. Ảnh: Mylife19994/Blogspot.



“Myanmar: Let the journey begin” (Myanmar: Hãy bắt đầu hành trình). Khẩu hiệu Mystical Myanmar ( Myanmar thần bí ) được Myanmar sử dụng suốt nhiều năm nhưng nay đã được thay đổi, đánh dấu một bước tiến mới cho ngành du lịch của nước này. Ảnh: Aseantraveller.



Japan: "Endless discovery" (Nhật Bản: Khám phá vô tận). Logo có hai màu trắng và đỏ lấy cảm hứng từ hoa anh đào với hình ảnh mặt trời. Ảnh: En.japantravel.



"Imagine your Korea" (Hãy tưởng tượng đất nước Hàn Quốc của riêng bạn). Thiết kế logo "Imagine your Korea" được phối kết hợp từ 5 màu chủ đạo nhất của Hàn Quốc, minh họa một sangmo hình xoáy (tên gọi của loại mũ được đội trong buổi trình diễn bộ gõ tứ truyền thống). Ảnh: Underconsideration.



"Taiwan - the heart of Asia" (Đài Loan - trái tim của Châu Á. Logo du lịch của hòn đảo xinh đẹp Đài Loan (Trung Quốc) mô phỏng những điểm đến hấp dẫn với rừng núi, biển cả, sông hồ, chùa chiền, các khu chợ sầm uất... Ảnh: Taiwanholidays.



"There's nothing like Australia" (Tuyệt nhất là Australia). Logo của ngành du lịch Australia có hình kangaroo - linh vật của nước này, với ý nghĩa một đất nước luôn vươn tới phía trước, không bao giờ tụt hậu. Ảnh: Logok.



Maldives: "The sunny side of life" (Khía cạnh tươi đẹp của cuộc sống). Logo du lịch của Maldives có màu sắc tươi tắn, sáng tạo mô phỏng những quần đảo tràn ngập ánh nắng với biển xanh, cát trắng và những hàng dừa thơ mộng. Ảnh: Designhill.



Canada: "Keep exploring" (Hãy khám phá). Lá phong là biểu tượng du lịch của Canada. Mục đích của khẩu hiệu này là kích thích du khách lên đường khám phá những điều kỳ diệu ở Canada. Ảnh: Businessreviewcanada.
_Theo afamily_

----------

